# Wärmeleitpaste, Tropfen oder Streichen???



## ZeP-Jonny (13. Januar 2008)

*Wärmeleitpaste, Tropfen oder Streichen???*

hallo leute
i hab ma ne frage

wie muss man eigentlich wärmeleitpaste aufrtagen, oder spielt das keine rolle???

öfters sieht man, das die wärmeleitpaste glatt verstricvhen wird (so wie i es auch mache) und manchmal sieht man, wie einfach ein kleiner haufen in der mitte des jeweiligen produktes aufgetragen wird und der kühler dies dann glattdrücken soll

wie ist es nun richitg, glatt oder haufen??? oder ist es egal???

thx


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste, Tropfen oder Streichen???*

lieber streichen, damit auch wirklich überall paste da ist. aber nur ne ganz dünne schicht, auf keinen fall so viel, dass evtl. ein bisschen seitlich rausquellen kann


----------



## mastermaisi777 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste, Tropfen oder Streichen???*

mit einer kreditkarte oder ählichem die WLP so dünn verstreichen dass man die schrift noch eine wenig erkennen kann .
ist meiner meinung nach die beste lösung


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste, Tropfen oder Streichen???*

http://www.faber-datentechnik.de/AnleitungPaste.htm

Guckst Du dort.


----------



## ZeP-Jonny (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste, Tropfen oder Streichen???*

also wie man die wärmeleitpaste aufträgt und so weiter weiß i ja, aber trozdem danke und vieleicht hilft es dehnen die es noch net wussten^^

i wollte nur ma wisse, wie nun, also mit nem tropfen in der mitte oder gestrichen

aber anhand der langen erklärung (link) denk i ma, wird verstreichen die beste methode seien


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste, Tropfen oder Streichen???*



			
				ZeP-Jonny am 13.01.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute
> i hab ma ne frage
> 
> wie muss man eigentlich wärmeleitpaste aufrtagen, oder spielt das keine rolle???
> ...



die bilder eines tropfens dienen oft nur dazu, die menge zu veranschaulichen.
es gibt aber durchaus auch leute, die es dem anpressdruck des kühlers überallssen, die wlp fein zu verteilen.
(in wie weit das perfekt klappt...)


----------

